#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > مشکل: مشکل عدم نصب درایور گرافیک لپ تاپ lenovo G510

## maryam_sh

با سلام لپ تاپ lenovo G510 ویندوز 10 64bit نصب کردم درایور مربوط به گرافیکش نصب میکنم پیغام خطا میزنه لطفا راهنمایی بفرمایید باید چکار کنم؟دوتا گرافیک داره AMD  و Intel گرافیک AMD راحت نصب شد ولی اون یکی نصب نمیشه.ممنون میشم همکاران و دوستان عزیز هر چه سریعتر راهنمایی بفرماییند.

----------

*mohammad_has*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hadi.mrv

اگه درایور گرافیک رو با درایور پک نصب نمودید لطفا درایور ان رو از سایت لنوو دانلود و اقدام به نصب نمایید .
اگه هم همه این کارها رو انجام داده اید و باز هم به مشکل خوردید از نسخه دیگه ای از ویندوز 10 استفاده کنید .

----------


## maryam_sh

نسخه ای اینترپرایز و پرو نصب کردم و درایور هم از درایور پک و هم از سایت لنوو گرفتم مشکل حل نشد.تو را خدا همکاران هر چه سریعتر جواب بدین ممنونم میشم

----------


## hadi.mrv

با ویندوز 8 و 7 هم تست کنید ببینین چجوریه ؟

----------


## maryam_sh

> با ویندوز 8 و 7 هم تست کنید ببینین چجوریه ؟


ویندوز 8.1 نصب کردم تمام درایورها نصب شد.ولی متاسفانه با ویندوز 10 درایور کارت گرافیک اینتل نصب نمیشه درصورتی که داخل خود سایت درایور واسه ویندوز 10 گذاشته ولی قبلا روی لپ تاپ ویندوز 10 بوده

----------


## hoss_bakh

برای بنده هم چندین مورد اینجوری با لپ تاپهای مختلف پیش اومده که فقط با درایور اصلی که از سایت سازنده لپ تاپ دانلود میشه نصب میشه ولاغیر

شما از بروز بودن نسخه ویندوزتون مطمئن بشین (سعی کنید از آخرین بیلد استفاده کنید) بعد از نصب ویندوز ابتدا گرافیک اینل رو نصب کنید سپس گرافیک AMD رو (هر دوشون رو از سایت لنوو دانلود کنید)

حتی یادمه یه مورد لپ تاپ سونی بود که مدلش خاطرم نیست ولی سر همین قضیه یکی از همکارا به مشتری گفته بود که مشکل از چیپ گرافیک هست که با روش بالا مشکل بنده خدا حل شد

----------

*cybernova*,*reza.93*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## mohammad_has

من هم به چنین مشکلی خوردم و دقیقاً همین G510 و هم ویندوز 7x64 و هم 10x64 نصب کردم و درایور رسمی ولی بازم دقیقاً همین پیغام رو درایور اینتلش می ده . من آی سی بایوس رو درآوردم و با پروگرامر آپدیدتش کردم ولی بازم به همین صورته. به نظرتون از چیه؟

----------


## hoss_bakh

> من هم به چنین مشکلی خوردم و دقیقاً همین G510 و هم ویندوز 7x64 و هم 10x64 نصب کردم و درایور رسمی ولی بازم دقیقاً همین پیغام رو درایور اینتلش می ده . من آی سی بایوس رو درآوردم و با پروگرامر آپدیدتش کردم ولی بازم به همین صورته. به نظرتون از چیه؟


کلا سری g510 لنوو یک مقدار توی نصب درایور گرافیک حساسیت داره کلا که این لپ تاپ با ویندوز 7 مشکل داره ویندوز 10 فکر کنم نصب نکردم رو این سری ولی طبق تجربه ای که داشتم ویندوز 8.1 بهترین انتخابه واسه اینسری چون اذیت و آزار 7 و 10 رو نداره
و حتما حتما هم درایورها باید از سایت خود لنوو دانلود و بترتیب اول درایور اینتل نصب بشه و سیستم ریستارت بشه و بعد درایور amd باید نصب بشه

----------


## rezanume

سلام دوستان
بهترین راه برای نصب درایور های هر برند استفاده از driver pack solution online هستش. کافیه برید داخل سایتش و شروع کنید. نرم افزارش رو دانلود کنید و نصب و کنید و شروع میکنه به پیدا کردن درایور های سیستمتون.خیلی هم کار کردن باهاش راحته :مشکل عدم نصب درایور گرافیک لپ تاپ lenovo G510: 
موفق باشید

----------

*M.babaei*

----------


## M.babaei

> نسخه ای اینترپرایز و پرو نصب کردم و درایور هم از درایور پک و هم از سایت لنوو گرفتم مشکل حل نشد.تو را خدا همکاران هر چه سریعتر جواب بدین ممنونم میشم


برای لپ تاب ویندوزهای دارای پک جواب نمیده زیاد خصوصا ویندوز 10 اگه راه اندازش رو ندارید از پک سولیشن کمک بگیرید و توصیه میکنم از ویندوز 10 UEFI برای لپ تاب استفاده کنید.

----------


## jho

سلام 
با فیلتر شکن برو تو سایت لنوو و درایورهاشو با توجه به ویندوزتون دانلود کن بعد اول اینل رو نصب بعدشم بعدی رو

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mehrxad

درود بر همه دوستان

ویندوز 10 قابلیت نصب اغلب داریوها رو از رو اینترنت داره مگر دستگاه قدیمی باشه (تو نسخه های قبل 20h2  از منیج و کلیک راست رو درایو و اپ دیت درایو)

تو سری 20h2 مخصوصا نسخه اپدیت اخر   دیگه از دیوایس منیج نصب نمیکنه و  از طریق چک فور اپدیت ویندوز  وارد سرچ اپ میشد و لیست اپدیتها مورد نیاز رو که  شناخت  پایین لیست اپدیتها گزینه اپشنال اپدیت ظاهر میشه که واردش میشید و میتونید از طریق اون تیک تمام داریوهای مورد نیاز رو بزارید تا اونها رو دانلود کنه

نکته:اگر داریو رو دانلود کرد ولی نصب نشد و یا نصب کرد و لی سیستم هنگ کرد چیپ گرافیک مشکل داره

اصلا از درایو پک و اسنپی درایو و امثالهوم تو نصب داریو ویندوز  استفاده نکنید
 اگر ویندوز 7 هست از سایت سازنده دانلود کنید و اگر ویندوز 10 هست از طریق چک فور اپدیت
مگر تو موارد خاص که دستگاه خیلی قدیمی باشه و درایواش از طریق اپ دیت شناخته نشه و یا از سایت سازنده  گیر نیاد (مثل بعصی از برندها که داریو دستگاهای قدیمی رو نمیزارن)
و ترجیحا درایوهای که خود ویندوز میشناسه رو باش بروز رسانی یا رینستال نکنید (مخصوصا چیپ ست و تاچ چد)که اغلب کندی و هنگی میاره

----------

